# Moving from USA to South Island New Zealand



## Back2Work (Apr 17, 2012)

We are moving from California to the South Island in July this year. We are looking at quotes to move our household goods. Does anyone have any experience of the move from the USA and whether it is worthwhile to ship all our furniture or whether we could replace in locally. The other issue we are looking at is getting travel insurance to cover us for the trip over. I have sent out feelers to a number of insurance companies and so far one negative response saying they are unable to cover us as we won't be returning to the USA. Can anyone help?
Thanks!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Back2Work said:


> We are moving from California to the South Island in July this year. We are looking at quotes to move our household goods. Does anyone have any experience of the move from the USA and whether it is worthwhile to ship all our furniture or whether we could replace in locally. The other issue we are looking at is getting travel insurance to cover us for the trip over. I have sent out feelers to a number of insurance companies and so far one negative response saying they are unable to cover us as we won't be returning to the USA. Can anyone help?
> Thanks!


There does seem to be a problem with one way travel insurance. Not sure why. Try contacting www.southerncrossinsurance - they might have a policy.

On household goods - generally, I'd say bring them. You of course can replace most of them by purchasing again, but you'll be amazed at how much they all cost to replace. And NZ will generally be more expensive than the US.

And definitely bring anything with sentimental value. Some people use an emigration as an opportunity to clear up old junk then end up throwing away things they wish they'd kept. I know we did!

I'd check on bringing electrical appliances though - whereas the UK and NZ share a similar power supply, the US has half the voltage.


----------



## Back2Work (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Top Cat! I will definitely check out Southern Cross. I'll post in this thread to let everyone know what I find out.


----------

